# I have speakers, sub and amp from my last car how can I wire?



## Tymm (Feb 28, 2011)

As the long title says- I have 4 x 6inch componet and 4 x tweaters and an 8inch sub plus a 4 channel amp from my last car which I took out b4 selling it, as they are all top quality products (mtx audio and alpine) 
So what I want to do is put this in my E46 ( which already has the big HK sound system with Nav) I want to run my 6inch front speakers from the HK amp and then using 2 channels from my amp to run my 6inch back speakers and 2 channels from my amp to run my sub, I´m not bothered about losing the HK subs that I already have in the car as I think this would be a good place to put my 6inch back speakers and tweaters and then maybe I could keep the rear side HK speakers running from the cars amp BUT now the big Q how would I wire this?
The main trouble for me is that my car is just to quiet I like load music really load music with good bass (I know about the E46 trunk bass trap so I will be doing the ski port install and maybe going a bit bigger on the sub the sub I have was enough to make the mirrors shake on my LR 4x4)

Thanks

Tymm


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Tymm,

A little bit vague from you in terms of what you've written, so not much to go on, but I'll give it a shot

Trying to run oem equipment with aftermarket in the configuration you've mentioned isn't really the way forward. The oem stuff is very low powered in RMS wattage, so would be a mismatch when you connect the second set of speakers you mention.

I'd personally Say to use a processor like the JBL MS8, JL Audio cleansweep, MTX processor, alpine one to take the output from the oem amplifier and make that signal acoustically flat and pure. That signal is then connected to your 4 channel amplifier which will cleanly drive the component speakers you have. Another mono (or 2 channel amplfier) could then be used to drive the subs you have. 

I'd presume you mean 'loud' music with good bass response (not load music!) and going for a subwoofer solution and enclosure where the subwoofers 'fire' through the ski hatch is the right way to be thinking! 2 JL Audio 10W3 V3's would really give you fantastic amounts of musical and clean bass in this regard. 

The above sort of configuration is quite popular with BMW owners who 'must keep their oem' head unit in the dash. 

cheers, Dennis!


----------



## Tymm (Feb 28, 2011)

DennisCooper! said:


> Hi Tymm,
> 
> A little bit vague from you in terms of what you've written, so not much to go on, but I'll give it a shot
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply!!

You say that I have been a bit vague in what I wrote, what other info do you need?
maybe one thing I didn´t say was that I don´t want to spend much (if any more money),
oh and I would if possible by-pass the OEM amp as it is 11 years old now and will soon fail!
but if I get you correctly I need to buy a processor and another amp and maybe another sub if the sub I have doesn´t produce enough bass.

and yeah I did mean loud music! not load music! löl


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Tymm,

I didn't mean vague in a bad way, just that sometimes it can be a little difficult to visualise exactly what your saying from the typed word - I also now notice that you are from Sweden so perhaps English isn't your first language either! if so, then you English is better than my Swedish!!

Moving forward, budget is always a consideration, I understand that completley !! You have some options based on the update you provided. Look into performing the amplifier RCA bypass modification on yoru oem amplifier. The output stage of the amp itself as you say fail so when modified, a set of RCA phono leads is soldered in place and RCA connectors added. This means the oem setup still 'thinks' it's all connected, but in fact you've gone around it and will be able to directly connect an aftermarket amplifier. I'd suggest going for a 5 channel amplifier that will run each corner location speakers and a dedicated subwoofer channel, all in one unit. Done this way, you'll save by not having to spend on a processor, and a 5 channel amp will be an all in one unit. Spend that money saved and put towards a better subwoofer solution and you'll have more chance of having that 'loud' music output too! I've become a recent convert to JL Audio subwoofers in this respect, I'm running their 8W3 V3 subwoofer and I'm astonished at how such a small driver produces so much bass! I've heard a single 10W3 V3 and a Dual 10W3 V3 in E90 and E39's and simply fantastic!

Good luck in whichever direction you take!

Cheers, Dennis!


----------

